# Down Regging side effects ???



## taylor1977 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi girls, I am on day 20 of down regging on Synarel Spray ........... I felt fine until today, headaches, nausea, muscles ache is this normal ?? No PMT just feel rough !

Benny x x


----------



## jom1000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Benny   am on day 13 of synarel and woke up feeling terrible with headache from hell and just feeling generally lousy!!! Have spent all day in bed really couldnt be bothered!!!   Here was me just telling my dh that i was feeling ok and think the d/r is really kicking in now!!!! When do you have your scan ? Got mine on 21st mar so will just keep on struggling on till then !!! Pleased to see someone else on synarel as most people doing d/r on injections - did you get a choice? x x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

all normal im afraid!!!!!  it does make you feel loopy   but at least its working!! good luck


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Benny

I think the sprays are the worst for making you feel lousy! For some reason, even though I've been on them on previous cycles, this time round I came out in a rash, got really bad night sweats and felt very tired for most of the time I was on them (don't remember it being that bad before)....

I tended to just go wtih the symptoms rather than try to fight them as far as possible - ie when feeling tired, try to take a break or if in the evening, get an early night etc. Hope the symptoms subside and you feel much better soon. I also went for weekly acupuncture and mentioned the symptoms to my practitioner who did treatment with these in mind.

One positive I took from the whole symptom thing was at least it showed the meds were well and truly circulating around my system - there was no mistaking that they were doing a job!!

Take it steady.
Em.xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I've had side effects from day 1 of d/regging this time (I'm on day 7 now), so far I've had headaches daily, tiredness, dizziness, forgetfulness, hot flushes, sore dry skin, tummy cramps and sore tired leg muscles. So I'm almost 99% certain the d/regging must be working.


----------



## Daisy Princess (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm on day 18 of DR on Synarel, I get hot sweats during the night and mood swings, also I'm a bit  , was working away last week, forgot to turn off lights on the hire car, went to go to work the next day and the battery was dead - had to call out the AA! 
I hoping this is part of the symptons and that I'm not going mad 



xxxxx


----------



## taylor1977 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks girls, I am not alone then ! Yep ya right at least its working. But I do feel so rubbish, wish I wasn't at work as everyone keep asking "are you pregnant/"  as I am tired,nauseaus, washed out and forgetful........ if only they knew !!

Jom1000, I had no choice about spray or injections. I have my scan on Monday 14th but been told I wont start stimming until at least the 17th so I can fit in with e/c dates, whoppy woo another week of sniffing !!
I felt fine as well and then wham :O( I cried over a broken extention lead ....... the man in Wickes must have thought Nutter alert.

How are you all doing 

Benny x x x


----------



## taylor1977 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dippy Hippy Chick, I have had terrible tummy cramps as well........ not pleasant !

How you feeling today ?

Daisy Princess, I just made our builders a coffee and when they drank it they also found a tea bag !!!!  x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Feeling very lethargic today, got some very mild af type cramps (af actually arrived last Saturday when I began d/regging) so think I could be in for a bit more bleeding to get rid of any leftover lining.

Benny, you should start to feel better once you start stimming.


----------



## jom1000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi ladies, am going thru a tearful phase today !! Feeling very sorry for myself and think am driving poor hubby crazy!! Just come back from the cinema where i had big hot dog and 2 hours of watching Liam Neeson to cheer myself up !! Feel really tired and cant be bothered to do anything and yes still got a niggly headache!!  Would love a vodka and tonic and a huge bar of chocolate but will be good and not give in !!!   How is everyone elses sat going?? x


----------



## Daisy Princess (Jan 25, 2010)

Benny, that's so funny - you've got to laugh!


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

DippyHippyChicky is right with the 'it improves once you start stimming'  - it's like the stimming drugs override the side effects of the sprays - something to look forward to!!

I too felt loopy on numerous occasions, and got used to writing emails at work, sticking them in the draft folder and then reviewing them later in the day before sending them out for fear of emailing something very stupid to the wrong people! 

Jom1000, well done on resisting the voddie and tonic - I've been fancying a glass of vino, which is odd as I don't really tend to drink wine normally. I too have managed to resist the lure of the alcohol, but have had more trouble with the chocolate I'm afraid....hope you start to feel better this evening - is it worth sticking a rom com on the TV, or are you all filmed out??

Just spent some time out and about with my friend from school. It was either go out and have a bit of fun or sit and brood about our phonecall re embryo transfer in the morning. She's doing some recording for a uni project, which involved asking ice-cream van drivers to play their tunes, sound recording local football league matches and taking pictures of football kit bags along the side of the pitches. Needless to say we got some really strange looks, but it gave us a few laughs, and laughing is a good tonic during these tricky times   Later this evening I plan to listen to my Zita West relaxation CD, stick a candle on and wave moxa over my stomach to warm the area......ah the joys of Saturday nights mid-treatment!

xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

chinup07 ~ fingers crossed you have some lovely embies xx


----------



## taylor1977 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I currently have no kitchen due to an extention so me, DH, Dog and everything I own appear to be covered in dust & eating rubbish, microwave, take outs and all I want is a glass of Pinot !!!  I am a tad loopy, forgetful and always ready to ZZZZZZZZZZZ
I am hoping stimming will help .........how far are you guys ? This is my first cycle so very aprehensive about it all, I am trying to stay positive as well as realistic, if thats possible. I have 13 hour long days at work to look forward to.........bad times (

sending all big hugs x x x x


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Benny, it sounds like you need to find somewhere to escape to for a few minutes every day at least! We started decorating our lounge/diner just ahead of treatment, so our 'living' space is basically also covered in dust and upside down, so I can sympathise! I've been escaping to coffee shops with a book at weekends just to stay sane in amongst all the chaos   while DH works on house which is his way of taking his mind off what's going on. 

13 hour days at work? That doesn't sound like much fun. Have you told anyone at work what you're going through at the moment, or do you prefer to keep this to yourself? I ended up telling my boss and the 3 staff that report to me just so they were aware that I might have the odd 'off' day - just helped take the pressure off a bit. It's not always easy though - they tend to ask how I'm doing a lot, and I don't always want to talk about it so it does have its down sides either way.

Our phonecall this morning revealed of the 3 eggs collected all 3 were ICSI'd, 2 fertilised but only 1 was suitable for transfer. We've now had that special little one transferred and now begin the 2ww. Off to London for a few days on Tuesday just to get away from the chaotic house and take a break from work- really looking forward to it.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Be kind to yourselves...

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

chinup ~ will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## taylor1977 (Oct 12, 2009)

HI girls, hows it all going with the 2ww ?
I started stimming on Thursday, snd scan on Monday ........ not really sure of time scales etc of EC 

Di x


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Benny

We're half way through our 2ww - test Sunday week. Have spent a few days in London just getting away from work and routine stuff, which has been a breath of fresh air. This next week is going to be the toughie I guess   

Good to hear you're into the stimming phase now - it always feels like things really kick off at that point - being on the sprays for days on end does take it's toll as you build up to doing something major!! Have your spray symptoms subsided now? All best with the scan on Monday. I ended up stimming for 12 days before EC, but that's not the case for everyone. Always a nightmare to try to do any planning at this point though!

Let us know how you get on! How's everyone else doing?

Em.x


----------



## jom1000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi everyone !! Still sniffing away and looking forward to scan on mon so hopefully can move onto injections as i feel like i have been sniffing for agesssssssss..................!!! Feeling tired on day 21 of synarel and very very flat . Not that tearful but cant be bothered with anyone or anything!!  Dh took me to the races today to cheer me up but no winners either !! And REALLY REALLY wanted a lovely glass of vino but was very good and resisted!!!   Am now waiting for a curry to be delivered and am sitting with pjs on !!!No doubt will be asleep by ten am soooooo tired!!! Sorry for the moan !!!! Hope everyone else ok and managing to relax!! x x


----------



## taylor1977 (Oct 12, 2009)

I struggled towards the end of my 3 week DR, I also fancy a glass of vino, but sticking to my 2 litres of water a day !!! Just been out for a meal with the in laws, wanted to tell them but no they will get excited and I don't want to disappoint them. I feel fine except for odd hot flush, seem very chilled and laid back DH is waiting for the she devil to arrive !!!!
I haven't quite got my head around EC w/c 28th it's only a week away :O)
Em, well done on being half way through 2ww, I am dreading the wait :O( I am feeling tender so I am hoping my follies are growing !!!

Big hugs to all x x


----------



## Daisy Princess (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I'm stimming now, started the injections on Sat, it was a bit scarey doing the first one myself, dh mixed up and prepared it all for me.  It wasn't as bad as I thought.  I'm getting regular hot flushes, especially at night, I'm tired alot too, been having really early nights.  I've got a scan on Thursday, DH is having a PESA on 31st March, I've got EC on 1st April.  Can't believe how quickly it's all happening!


Fingers Crossed for everyone on ther 2WW


----------



## jom1000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and cant start my stimming as womb lining too thick and have a pesky follicle in left ovary!!  Have had bloods taken and have to ring at 4 to see if any chance my hormones levels are ok for stimming but doctor said she thinks it will be a no go !!  Boo Hoo !! So it looks like its another week of sniffing only and then a scan to see how its going!! Got shown how to do injections and just so want to get on with it !!!!  Anybody else ever heard of this happening ?? Hope everyone ok and had a good weekend x x


----------



## jom1000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey ladies anybody still on this thread?? Havent posted for a while as having trouble with d/r and havent felt great .........switched to buserelin from synarel as it wasnt havent any effect  so have been d/regging for 5 weeks now and hoping  my next scan on monday will show some improvement !!!  Hope everyone ok ....Jo xxxx


----------

